# ZZ Tutorial - Beginner Version



## Cride5 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've updated my ZZ tutorial @ cube.crider.co.uk and added some more stuff to the EOLine section (including a better description of EO detection, and some more info for integrating EO and Line).

Because the tutorial has now grown quite large I decided to offer a beginner version, which contains only the bear essentials required to get started on ZZ. Get the beginner version here.

If there are any suggestions for the tutorial, if there's anything missing, or you have any ZZ tips, ideas or algs you would like to include please let me know and I can look at adding them in. I'm also quite interested in making the tutorial really accessible to folks new to ZZ and EOLine, so if there's stuff in the beginner version which is unclear or difficult to understand, please let me know and I'll respond to your feedback and make improvements where I can..

Cheers


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 4, 2010)

You think I can create an OH section?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes certainly! Sending PM...


----------

